# New TT owner



## armoury (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

Just registered and wanted to say hey. Just bought a silver 2001 Audi TT 225BHP. I dont get it until Monday though.

Can't wait.........


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  next step join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcom to the forum 8)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome to the forum

make sure the cambelt has been done, or negotiate on price ;-)

and then start modding


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

armoury said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Just registered and wanted to say hey. Just bought a silver 2001 Audi TT 225BHP. I dont get it until Monday though.
> 
> Can't wait.........


Yeah 

So how is your new baby 8)


----------



## armoury (Oct 31, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> armoury said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Everyone,
> ...


What a machine!

Man does it go.......

Got to say I love it. Fuel economy or lack of it will take a bit of getting used to but hey still worth it I reckon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

armoury said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > armoury said:
> ...


Glad to hear this 8)

The fuel economy gets better once you've modded your TT [smiley=dude.gif] 
Chip, sports cat, sports exhaust, different airbox all help to give you a better return on the fuel you put in  
And remember, it's Shell Optimax or nothing!! This will also give you a better fuel economy 

So, when are you showing up at a meet then? Are we going to see you and your new baby on the 22nd November  
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=125064


----------

